# Cool Listings from our FleeceBay Friend



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Are you bummed because you lost that way cool T-Jet Mako Shark from back in the day? Do you long for that tail heavy body to challenge you to drift through sweeping turns? Well, your longing is over. Check out this wonderful listing on FleeceBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Maako-Shark-HO-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

That's right, fellow HT members, everyone's friend the Boosa has listed a _Beautiful MINT Orange Maako Shark_! This one comes on a JL chassis in lieu of a NOS T-Jet chassis. And that is really appropriate since it is an AW Corvette body!!!! The ad notes _This HO Slot Car is PRISTINE!_ and one would certainly hope so since it was released just a few years ago!

Think how lucky we are to have such a fine HO Slot Car citizen amongst our ranks! I really makes me proud!

Not!

Amazingly, this farce has bids already proving BT Barnum was an insightful man.

Russ the Hutt


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I thought I had a lot to learn about bidding on cars. I still do but, some of the bids, descriptions (or lack there of), crummy pictures, starting prices and shipping I've seen are unbelievable! Best advice so far, Never enter maximum bid (unless you'll be at work or something) and never bid until the last couple of minutes if you can.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

DesertSlot said:


> I thought I had a lot to learn about bidding on cars. I still do but, some of the bids, descriptions (or lack there of), crummy pictures, starting prices and shipping I've seen are unbelievable! Best advice so far, Never enter maximum bid (unless you'll be at work or something) and never bid until the last couple of minutes if you can.


I would only add: know what your bidding on. The "Mako Shark" above would never get off the ground if buyers knew it was an AW body versus an original Aurora body. If you want to run or collect T-Jets and you don't have knowledge from back in the day, get Bob Beer's book. Even if you do know them from the day, get the book. Shoot, he throws in a cool pup trailer with the book.

http://pages.cthome.net/MR_AURORA/

If you want to chase old Tyco cars, get the Dan Esposito book.

https://www.kensclassicslots.com/shop/showProd.asp?prod=154658

These books are a great aid to prevent one from falling for sham ads on the bay.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I usually feel like this guy is just stretching the truth in his marketing. This one looks like an outright lie to me.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe he doesen't know the difference in a MakoShark and a Corvette


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> . . . This one looks like an outright lie to me.


Yep-


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

vaBcHRog said:


> Maybe he doesen't know the difference in a MakoShark and a Corvette


While I also favor giving people the benefit of the doubt, this seller has dealt with a ton of older items. I find it difficult to believe that hedoesn't know this is a Corvette.

Russ the Hutt


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Just buy it it is a are track set car, the LOOOOOOSA says so........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would have jumped on this one, but the "glass isn't crystal clear" like his other listings!!  What a lowlife!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Huh. Turns out Boosa's real name is Haney and Chapel Hill is right next to Hooterville. Coincidence? :tongue:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*and then?*

OK, so people talk about auctions like this, but does anyone (including Ebay) actually DO anything about it?

Inquiring minds want to know....
Really....


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

noddaz said:


> OK, so people talk about auctions like this, but does anyone (including Ebay) actually DO anything about it?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know....
> Really....


Do you mean someone should send Boosa an email questioning the item? Perhaps, an email like the one below is what you are thinking of.

"The car body in this listing looks remarkably like an Auto World Corvette. Are you sure the body is a Mako Shark body which would imply an Aurora body since neither JL or AW have relased a Mako?
Thank you in advance for your kind response.
Russ"

I am awaiting a response with baited breath.

Russ


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sent Booster a note:

"Hi, Is the body a JL Corvet or an actual Aurora
Mako Shark? 

Thank you kindly,"



Lets see what he has to say.....if anything.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Just a note to everyone. I blow this guy and several other sellers in all the time for deceptive stuff and just plain outright lying about the items. There is a button at the bottom of every auction page that reads "Report this item". I have used it so much of late, I think mine is worn out!  Have a good day!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ummm*



resinmonger said:


> *Do you mean someone should send Boosa an email questioning the item? Perhaps, an email like the one below is what you are thinking of.*
> 
> 
> *snip*
> Russ


No, I was thinking of multiple people contacting the Bay...



resinmonger said:


> I am awaiting a response with baited breath.
> 
> Russ


Ummm... Maybe brush more often? :tongue:

Scott


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

.......and he answers.....

"Dear joez870,

This is not an Aurora Slot Car. This is a JL slot car.

- boosa14"


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is the response to my note:

_Dear resinruss,

Hi, we are not corvette experts, it just looks like a makko shark corvette to me. It is not an Aurora slot car.


- boosa14_

So, I sent the following note back.

_Boosa 14,

Hi. There isn't a Mako Shark Corvette. There are Corvettes and there is a Mako Shark. Aurora made a Mako Shark. It is shown on page 34 of Bob Beer's book, The Complete Color Guide to Aurora Slot Cars. Auto World made an orange Corvette in Release one of their Thunder Jet 500 cars. See this link.

http://www.shopatron.com/index/pg=8/642.0.25183.25191.0.0.0

The Mako does not have rear glass as I am sure your car does - the Mako has louvers which were cast in on the Aurora version. 

I am brining this to your attention because there is a world of difference value-wise between an Aurora Mako Shark body and an Auto World Corvette body. If I were a newbie buyer and bought an AW bodied car that I could could buy for $15 or less new thinking it was a much more rare aurora body on an AW or JL chassis, I would be disapointed. I would hate to see you have difficulty with a buyer who felt mislead. Thus, I am passing on my experience in an effort to help you maintain your outstanding feedback rating.

Best Regards,

Russ_

He hasn't responded or changed his ad. While the ad does not say the body is Aurora it high lights the car as a Mako Shark (spelled incorrectly with two a's) which would imply an Aurora body. Neither JL or AW have made a Mako and Aurora didn't make a Corvette Sting Ray. As has been the case in the past, I find the ad to be less than forth right. It is also clever in that it implies something without actually saying it.

I also have used the report button.

Russ


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I'll be ready on the report button as well! I thought everybody knew what a Mako was. But then again, I was a kid when they came out.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Somebody just listed all 4 Mega G's for only $45/best offer each. Hurry up and get yours before they are gone!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

DesertSlot said:


> Somebody just listed all 4 Mega G's for only $45/best offer each. Hurry up and get yours before they are gone!


And you didn't post the link so you could score them all yourself! Don't be a bogart, man!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hey, give old boosa14 a break. He didn't say it was a Mako shark, he said it was a MAAKO shark. That's even rarer, it's the only one listed. Could have called it a MAACO shark, except that name is likely copyrighted. The dude does know how to spell, and he is the expert at restoring track to like-new condition too!

He is a throwback to the bad old days. Remember when they sold albums/tapes on TV, "hits by The Original Artists". Turns out the name of the "band" was "The Original Artists."


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

.....and the radio adverts of the early 80s. The fast talking, hip sounding anonuncer told you to:

"RIP OUT YOUR CARS FM RADIO,, DRIVE ON DOWN TO THE STATE FAIR GROUNDS ELECTRONIC BLOW-OUT SALE AND BUY A NEW TAPE PLAYER FOR JUST 5 BUX WITH YOUR TRADE IN!"

How many idiots did that, only to learn that the five dollar tape player was an eight track tape player and the cheapest two channel tape player was 40 dollars and named "Roadstar"? Oh yeah, admittance to the sale was 5 dollars also.

I had friends who actually wanted to do this! I thank the gods that they came to me since they had no idea how to pull a car radio out of a dash.

I wonder if Booster14 was part of the scam. heh!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-T-JET-HO-SLOT-CAR-64-1-2-FORD-MUSTANG-BLACK-RARE_W0QQitemZ300321509717QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item45ec8e9155&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1199|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A2|294%3A50

He's kidding, right?


----------

